# Private Driver ; Cash Rides



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

im not sure where this post belongs Advice, Pay, Insurance, my own city forum, or someplace else. I chose advice because at the end, that’s what I’m going to do.... offer some advice

I’ve been doing this for a year and more than a few times I’ve had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I’ve met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it’s not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That’s as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance

Over the last year I’ve become more than a little upset at the amount uber and lyft take from the fare and more and more envious of the money the drivers i met are making with their privat clientel

So I started talking to my Uber/lyft passengers and asking questions. “Would you be open to a private driver” would you like to know who is picking you up and with what car, Would you be willing to schedule a ride in advance to guarantee the car and driver. How much would you be willing to pay? Uber x rates? XL? Select? Or more?

What I found is that a lot of folks already have a guy they call for airport runs and those that don’t are wide open to the idea. And they don’t seem to be worried about insurance

So what does this mean for Uber and Lyft? My thought is that if local government and the airport aughorities don’t enforce their rules we Uber and Lyft drivers will see less and less airport and other high paying rides. Every frequent flyer will have their own personal driver to call

So what’s a guy to do? I just got my commercial insurance in place and I have the application for a vehicle for hire permit on my desk. I hope to be “legal” next month

So here’s my advice. If you want to be serious about this business you have to build a clientele of private customers. And to do it right you need the commercial insurance and permits


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

People negotiating return trips outside of the app has really cut into my ride requests. I have picked up a pattern and have evidence it is going on. It sucks for me because I won't do it and I lose rides over it.

You doing it legally is smart. Others in my area are not and they don't care.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

oldfart said:


> My thought is that if local government and the airport aughorities don't enforce their rules we Uber and Lyft drivers will see less and less airport and other high paying rides.


Two thoughts on this sentence. The first is that not every airport ride is desirable. They might be at Ft. Myers, but at many airports X rides are often $5-$10.

And second, the level of enforcement by local authorities is directly proportional to how deep in the taxi industry's pockets they are.

As you know, enforcement by local authorities in Florida has been almost eliminated because of that corruption. Uber and Lyft were THE proponents of our new rideshare law, but I think you are right that they will suffer from the lack of enforcement.

I know at MIA I can't get out of Departures sometimes because of all the drivers up there trolling for cash rides! There was a guy in a red minivan with a vanity tag of "VANE" the other day who was really screwing things up. He would inch along about 10 feet and stop. Then another 10 feet. Then another. Crazy, but MIAD has nobody upstairs watching for the most obvious violations.



> So what's a guy to do? I just got my commercial insurance in place and I have the application for a vehicle for hire permit on my desk. I hope to be "legal" next month


What company, and how much did you pay? If you don't want to give that publicly, PM is fine.

*****
And I would be remiss if I didn't note that cash rides are ILLEGAL in Florida *unless* you are properly licensed and insured. It's a misdemeanor, and you can actually be arrested and have your car towed.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> People negotiating return trips outside of the app has really cut into my ride requests. I have picked up a pattern and have evidence it is going on. It sucks for me because I won't do it and I lose rides over it.
> 
> You doing it legally is smart. Others in my area are not and they don't care.


No surprise these fools are conducting rides off the app without any commercial insurance or permits. Watch what's happens the first time one of these idiots get into an accident with injury (or worse, death) resulting. If the selective/spin/political driven media decide to splash it, will the public outrage will be enough to make a difference going forward?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

It certainly depends on where you live and what type of person you're signing up. I would do it legally of course. How is Uber not 'networking' like any other profession? You can build these relationships and maintain them.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> No surprise these fools are conducting rides off the app without any commercial insurance or permits. Watch what's happens the first time one of these idiots get into an accident with injury (or worse, death) resulting. If the selective/spin/political driven media decide to splash it, will the public outrage will be enough to make a difference going forward?


You know the funny thing is that the media would spin an *off-app ride* as..._"UBER driver kills mother of twin toddlers!!!!!"_

The fact that it was not an Uber ride will not overcome the click-bait value of having Uber in the headline.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

oldfart said:


> im not sure where this post belongs Advice, Pay, Insurance, my own city forum, or someplace else. I chose advice because at the end, that's what I'm going to do.... offer some advice
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and more than a few times I've had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I've met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it's not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That's as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance
> 
> ...


I dont know about the legality as far as needing a permit there in Ft Myers (and Sanibel is my favorite place in the US - I hope you at least get the causeway fee if you go out there ), but your commercial insurance should cover you if you have need it. I dont think there is a provision in mine that says I have to be doing rideshare, its just listed as a business policy and that the car is used for transporting people and for business. So if you decide to do a cash ride, I dont think there would be an issue.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

disp350 said:


> I dont know about the legality as far as needing a permit there in Ft Myers (and Sanibel is my favorite place in the US - I hope you at least get the causeway fee if you go out there ), but your commercial insurance should cover you if you have need it. I dont think there is a provision in mine that says I have to be doing rideshare, its just listed as a business policy and that the car is used for transporting people and for business. So if you decide to do a cash ride, I dont think there would be an issue.


If I have a customer in the car Uber charges them the $6 and passes it through to me

The problem is if I i cross the causeway without an Uber rider, I eat the $6.

There is a permit requirement and an additional permit and fee for the airport

Of the two policies presented to me, one said that Uber and Lyft were not permitted. The second was like what you describe.

I bought the second, more expensive policy



JimKE said:


> Two thoughts on this sentence. The first is that not every airport ride is desirable. They might be at Ft. Myers, but at many airports X rides are often $5-$10.
> 
> And second, the level of enforcement by local authorities is directly proportional to how deep in the taxi industry's pockets they are.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any trolling for cash rides at RSW what the guys are doing is getting an Uber or lyft ride, and completing it, but at the end saying something like, how are you getting back to the airport? And offering their card

Progressive ... $5400. It would have been cheaper except for an at fault fender bender I had a year ago. It should be less next year


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it's a very wise strategy to pursue as long as you are legal and insured. Good luck building up your own business!


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Too many hypochondriacs on this board putting up crazy scenarios.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

mature423 said:


> Too many hypochondriacs on this board putting up crazy scenarios.


 What crazy scenarios?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Where I live, as a rideshare operator, I am automatically licensed by the municipality/province for "general livery" per say, right on day one. It's how it is set up here. I can legally do this and get insured without issue (already am).

Haven't thought about putting it into practice though.

One of my friends is actually my personal black car driver. We've done about 600 trips together. Runs a Lincoln of course. He's been taking Mrs ANT7 and I to the airport since 2012. Nice guy, talked about the economics of it with him, and at $65 a trip which is his charge in my particular case, I'd want 4 runs a day, every day, to make it worthwhile. He say's it is easily doable, and best to start out with a dedicated limo booking service first to get the clientele going, or do it with a rideshare service like we're talking about. Well, I don't want to get a different car and do that, so.............

In the case of comparing it to Uber, I'd need 10 airport runs a day to make it happen on my own, so I could never do it in the short term either. It would have to be supplemental income only, as I think the gestastion period for the thing to be self-sustaining is too long. Look at it this way. People go to the airport at specific times, all the time. If two of your client's need to go at the same time, you can't do it. So you give away a % for coverage from someone else. A noob probably. Trying to make it up on all of the other available customer's would take much longer.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I think this advice is more relevant to full timers than part timers. The costs of licensing and commercial insurance can get pretty expensive. So the more rides you do, the more those expenses are offset, but for part timers it may not be worth it. Additionally, part timers are less likely to want to obligate themselves to be available days in advance, which is something private customers will expect. As someone who only drives part time, one of the main reasons I do these gigs is so that I can drive if and when I feel like it.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Not necessarily Reg as I am a part timer. I have several groups of college kids whom I have given rides to several times. Both times I was approached by them to do cash rides off the app.

With these rides, there are several conditions attached to them:
First Off, we are friends. I'm just a friend helping another friend out (dashcam footage of said exchange).

Secondly, cash in hand up front, same amount to their location and same amount coming back home. It is always cheaper than the app, so it saves them money.

Third, they aren't to have me break any laws, no smoking, no drugs, no booze and no over loading my vehicle.

Finally, text me ahead of time...give me at least a 30 minute heads up, so I can get back to them if I am in a ride.

All parties have been content with these arrangements, nets me $60 anytime they need me.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I think this advice is more relevant to full timers than part timers. The costs of licensing and commercial insurance can get pretty expensive. So the more rides you do, the more those expenses are offset, but for part timers it may not be worth it. Additionally, part timers are less likely to want to obligate themselves to be available days in advance, which is something private customers will expect. As someone who only drives part time, one of the main reasons I do these gigs is so that I can drive if and when I feel like it.


Absolutely this is advice for full timers.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Where I live, as a rideshare operator, I am automatically licensed by the municipality/province for "general livery" per say, right on day one. It's how it is set up here. I can legally do this and get insured without issue (already am).
> 
> Haven't thought about putting it into practice though.
> 
> ...


4 a day sounds about right to me. I already work with a group of drivers doing the same thing. We trade off our conflicts


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

It really depends on your local situation over in Ft Myers and the attitude of the people as well as the regulatory bodies and the police.

Here in Pittsburgh, the police really haven't cared about jitney drivers who will pick you right up in front of the police. And that was even before Uber and the other ride share platforms were launched. The people are used to seeing jitneys soliciting business at the bus station, grocery stores and the streets. Pittsburgh's August Wilson wrote a stage play "Jitney" glorifying the racket.

You are a better position to know what people will go for in Fort Myers. 

If you have locals that you pick up mostly at home or work, I can't see much chance of getting pinched here.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Getting “pinched” is not my concern. Although the reports here of $3000 fines does get my attention. 
My concern is an accident resulting in injury to my passenger


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Getting "pinched" is not my concern. Although the reports here of $3000 fines does get my attention.
> My concern is an accident resulting in injury to my passenger


Old fart if you don't mind me asking: what did they quote you for the Commercial insurance?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> Old fart if you don't mind me asking: what did they quote you for the Commercial insurance?


$5400 
It would have been cheaper except for the at fault minor accident I had a year ago.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, you are running a big risk on the liability side with cash passengers. For most Uber drivers, their liabilities are larger than their assets, so they really don't have much to lose. It looks like you have some property and are talking about buying multiple cars, definitely not advised without proper insurance, from a liability standpoint.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

oldfart said:


> $5400
> It would have been cheaper except for the at fault minor accident I had a year ago.


Wait...that's the same answer you gave earlier, lol!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> im not sure where this post belongs Advice, Pay, Insurance, my own city forum, or someplace else. I chose advice because at the end, that's what I'm going to do.... offer some advice
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and more than a few times I've had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I've met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it's not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That's as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance
> 
> ...


Do everything legal is the best way... illegal way, one small mistake will make your life miserable for a long time


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Wait...that's the same answer you gave earlier, lol!
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I just noticed that post too. Sorry folks! 
Old fart any idea what it would have been if you hadn't had that accident?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I toyed with this idea...

Tested thw waters with various pax going to and from the airport...

Oddly enough, what I found frequently was the amount that people would be willing to pay was often the lower of what it would cost them to Uber or park at the airport.

Parking here is $11/day. If they were out if town for 3 days they would be willing to cough up $30-35, even if they lived an hour away.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> $5400
> It would have been cheaper except for the at fault minor accident I had a year ago.


That's about normal for florida with a not quite perfect driving record.



oldfart said:


> im not sure where this post belongs Advice, Pay, Insurance, my own city forum, or someplace else. I chose advice because at the end, that's what I'm going to do.... offer some advice
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and more than a few times I've had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I've met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it's not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That's as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance
> 
> ...


Way to go professional...

I pray you get enough business to make enough money to cover your costs.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Wait...that's the same answer you gave earlier, lol!
> 
> Thanks for the info.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's about normal for florida with a not quite perfect driving record.
> 
> Way to go professional...
> 
> I pray you get enough business to make enough money to cover your costs.


Thanks

I thought they might have goosed it up because of my age,



vtcomics said:


> I just noticed that post too. Sorry folks!
> Old fart any idea what it would have been if you hadn't had that accident?


about $1000 less



Mista T said:


> I toyed with this idea...
> 
> Tested thw waters with various pax going to and from the airport...
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that uber/Lyft had a significant impact on airport revenue, in three areas 1) fees paid by car rental companies, 2) fees paid by taxi and Limo companies and 3) parking fees and then there are the fees, I would add to that list the fees not being paid by the Uber drivers that pick up at the airport off app

My experience is the same as yours, and I get it... I do the same thing...When I fly, If I and going to be gone only a few days, I drive myself and pay to park, If its going to be longer I pay one of my uber driver friends off app


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

oldfart said:


> im not sure where this post belongs Advice, Pay, Insurance, my own city forum, or someplace else. I chose advice because at the end, that's what I'm going to do.... offer some advice
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and more than a few times I've had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I've met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it's not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That's as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance
> 
> ...


It's quicker to order Uber for riders. It's easy to work with Uber for drivers. No extra planning, worries. Uber cheap for both parties. Tips is helpful. Drive safe!!!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I always say no to passengers that bring up the idea. I have in the past had people who would call me directly, but in the end they seemed to think that I was their personal driver and ended up taking advantage by requesting rides at weird times and at the last minute (as if I'm just sitting at home waiting for them to call). 

I had one that was a regular Saturday thing, drive him one way in the morning, pick him up in the afternoon. $50 ever Saturday. Until that day he was totally disorganized and had me go back twice, making me be late to my other cash passenger who I had committed to. His response when I got upset was "that's not my problem." That was the last ride I gave him.

The other cash passenger would call several times a week and it was pretty good money, even though I'd have to stop Ubering and end up with some dead time. At the end, she was moving out of the country and wanted one last trip to Logan Airport in Boston. I said yes, but the day before she said she had a relative to give her a ride. At the last minute (like an hour before she needed to leave) she calls looking for the ride after all. I had made other plans and had already driven all day, so I had to say no - dropping everything for a 5 hour round trip starting at 6pm wasn't what I wanted to be doing.

After that I just decided to never get friendly enough with the passengers to have cash trips come up.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I read somewhere that uber/Lyft had a significant impact on airport revenue, in three areas 1) fees paid by car rental companies, 2) fees paid by taxi and Limo companies and 3) parking fees and then there are the fees, I would add to that list the fees not being paid by the Uber drivers that pick up at the airport off app.


At my airport we have a large billboard sign that says SHORT TERM PARKING XXXX.........LONG TERM PARKING XXXX stalls available....etc.....I've never seen the number of open stalls as high as it has been, over 1,000-2,000 available spots every day, and it's all because of Uber IMHO. We're 30-40% cheaper than a taxi to the airport, and parking there is insane per day. The only time I park at the airport is if I am coming back in 48/72 hours. Then it is the same cost as a couple of Uber rides.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> im not sure where this post belongs Advice, Pay, Insurance, my own city forum, or someplace else. I chose advice because at the end, that's what I'm going to do.... offer some advice
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and more than a few times I've had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I've met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it's not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That's as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance
> 
> ...


I agree. Do it the right way or don't do it at all


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TDR said:


> It's quicker to order Uber for riders. It's easy to work with Uber for drivers. No extra planning, worries. Uber cheap for both parties. Tips is helpful. Drive safe!!!


Your not wrong,

BUT...

this guy is going to clear double the revenue taking his own private clientele VS the same rides if they were uberX rides. Possibly more...

And that's only if he charges uber rates, if he has a pretty nice car he can charge black car rates and get triple to quadruple.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

It's HILARIOUS that OP think that insurance or regulations is even an issue for most passengers. How many times have you been asked to do something illegal but 'common' like carry to many people, kids, no car seats etc etc etc. NO. ONE. CARES.

Sure if you get into an accident you'll get sued. SO WHAT. Do you think a judgement for $100k means anything? You can bankrupt that away and still keep almost all your possessions or better yet, most drivers are judgement proof (aka have nothing of value anyway).

Sad fact is that this is America and just about anything is illegal at some level.

Take your cash rides.. the odds of 'getting caught' are tiny and the repercussions of an accident would be a minor inconvenience.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your not wrong,
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


You got it exactly right. It's a nice car Ford Explorer, limited. Folks that ask can't believe it's 8 years old but that's not the big thing

They get an on time pick up in a nice car with a super nice driver. That's worth something when you compare it to a broken down Kia and a guy that's been up all night who dosent speak English

In my market everyone is trying to build a clientele of regular customers I've been asking all my riders (long and short rides too) whether an Uber driver has ever offered their card and tried to schedule their next ride. Seems that everyone is doing it. A lady I had today said she had a guy tell her the next ride is complimentary but tips are appreciated. I'm sure that's how he's trying to stay legal. I'm not going to play games. I'm insured and soon to be permitted

I'm convinced that before too long every frequent flyer here will have a private driver. Im not gonna be left out.

And the bonus is that if I do build a book of regular business; that's a business I can sell one day. I sold my last effort for $500k. I'd like to do it again and die a millionaire


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

A million ain't what it used to be.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> A million ain't what it used to be.


No it's not, and neither is a half a million which is why I'm still working


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> It's HILARIOUS that OP think that insurance or regulations is even an issue for most passengers. How many times have you been asked to do something illegal but 'common' like carry to many people, kids, no car seats etc etc etc. NO. ONE. CARES.
> 
> Sure if you get into an accident you'll get sued. SO WHAT. Do you think a judgement for $100k means anything? You can bankrupt that away and still keep almost all your possessions or better yet, most drivers are judgement proof (aka have nothing of value anyway).
> 
> ...


...and when you have 8 PAX in a car that is made for 4 PAX with some of them being kids that require car seats and some drunk runs you off the road injuring and or killing some of the PAX that jail time you do for negligence is just a minor inconvenience. No thanks, I'll follow the rules.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

.


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> this guy is going to clear double the revenue taking his own private clientele VS the same rides if they were uberX rides. Possibly more...


he's going to have a hard time building a loyal consistent base. Uber is too easy, there is always a driver 5 minutes away,no planning needed. I have several people that I've been giving rides to for 2 and 3 years, even they will "just call an uber" if I'm more than 10 minutes from them.

Most of my cash rides are from when there weren't many drivers here and it benefited them to have someone reliable, now even the small markets are oversaturated with drivers.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Other than the insurance issues, I wont do private rides for these additional reasons... 
1. The distance to drive to pick up the private ride is usually further than 99% of the pings I get.
2. Who pays the cleaning fee?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you can do private pax. but have more control over them.if reg. ride is $50 and they need to go home twice. and you got more pax...next....you must charge them.what if 2nd ride is $300 r/t...
I have no time to go back. that's told upfront. no its. unless. no more pax that are next..irs taxes to be paid . local laws . comm. ins . me $over 4k a year


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> It's HILARIOUS that OP think that insurance or regulations is even an issue for most passengers. How many times have you been asked to do something illegal but 'common' like carry to many people, kids, no car seats etc etc etc. NO. ONE. CARES.
> 
> Sure if you get into an accident you'll get sued. SO WHAT. Do you think a judgement for $100k means anything? You can bankrupt that away and still keep almost all your possessions or better yet, most drivers are judgement proof (aka have nothing of value anyway).
> 
> ...


Several things

A $100000 judgement IS nothing, I could write a check to cover that tomorrow , I'm more concerned about bigger judgements than that when I'm in Naples I share the road With Bentley's. A fender bender here could be a $100000 loss

In Florida your home is judgement proof until you sell it. I'm not even concerned about that for myself, but I have a wife and don't want to leave her destitute. (Remember my age)

if Geico found out I was doing rideshare they would have cancelled me.... and my wife

I own my home so I don't have to buy home insurance, but I do

I think you are right that customers don't care about insurance and permits, but the airport cares. And so do the taxi and limo guys that I'm trying to take business from. If you don't think they won't point the police in my direction if they think I'm taking business from them, you are wrong

I'm in this for the long haul.... I'm gonna do it right at least from this point forward. I've been doing it your way for a year. And I'm not comfortable doing that any more


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

tip dont get geigo comm. ins after 1st year they raised it $1000 and said it was cost of living? I switched.
I have reg geigo with personnel cars cheap


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> tip dont get geigo comm. ins after 1st year they raised it $1000 and said it was cost of living? I switched.
> I have reg geigo with personnel cars cheap


Geico doesn't write commercial (transportation) insurance at least not for me in Lee County Fl


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am in pa. Philadelphia. here they do its alot over 5k
they suck u in at like 4100...they raise it $1100...creeps


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I'm in this for the long haul.


I'm in it for the long hauling also

(Snark, snark)


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

oldfart said:


> You got it exactly right. It's a nice car Ford Explorer, limited. Folks that ask can't believe it's 8 years old but that's not the big thing
> 
> They get an on time pick up in a nice car with a super nice driver. That's worth something when you compare it to a broken down Kia and a guy that's been up all night who dosent speak English
> 
> ...


Don't dye, grandkids need you!!!


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> It's HILARIOUS that OP think that insurance or regulations is even an issue for most passengers. How many times have you been asked to do something illegal but 'common' like carry to many people, kids, no car seats etc etc etc. NO. ONE. CARES.
> 
> Sure if you get into an accident you'll get sued. SO WHAT. Do you think a judgement for $100k means anything? You can bankrupt that away and still keep almost all your possessions or better yet, most drivers are judgement proof (aka have nothing of value anyway).
> 
> ...


A typical Uber driver does not have much in assets. So do cash rides and if something bad happens and you get sued, there is nothing to lose.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TomH said:


> A typical Uber driver does not have much in assets. So do cash rides and if something bad happens and you get sued, there is nothing to lose.


I never said I was typical

The typical Uber driver dosent see this as a business either


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

Old Fart...I've been following your threads and comments for quite some time. You seem to have a good handle on this business and your postings have good input/advice. It sounds like you've figured out how to be profitable in what sounds like a tough market. Kudos! I don't doubt you'll be successful in securing a good many privates and increasing your income. I wish you big success!

I'm not trying to hijack your thread, so if you feel I am, I will remove this post. Your post fit pertinent to me as I've been wanting to take the next step...and for me...that included getting Commercial Insurance so I can take privates (Black car/suv service). I haven't been doing this long, but from the get-go...had several pax ask if they could request me and/or if I had a card. Like you, I always said they needed to go through the app, that I didn't do off-app rides (at that point).

I have a Tesla Model S and started off doing X to learn the ropes but now pretty much only do Select. ( We also have a '12 M-B ML350, which I drive for Uber quite a bit to "save" the Tesla. Fortunately, Select is decent in Dallas. My neighborhood is smack dab in what I have found to be the best area for Select/Black. I decided pretty quickly, I want to do privates. Consequently, I did a lot of research about the feasibility. I don't expect to get rich, but I do feel like the likelihood of being able to earn a respectable living is quite good. I'm retired, so don't need a whole lot (that helps). Since mid-December I've been going through all the hoops (which is a lot) to set up a business and get all the permits so I can operate a For Hire business. I purchased a 2016 Escalade ESV (good price), set up an LLC, got my for hire driver's permit, Commercial Insurance (ugh! $7400 for both vehicles and 2 drivers with clean records). Set up a Square reader, Venmo, PayPal business, Zelle, commercial bank account, etc. Will be meeting with someone to design my logo/identity later this week so I can get cards made. Probably a website in the very near term (prolly will use Limo Anywhere). Got both vehicles inspected, set up a Fleet account with Uber (went to Hub). All I need now is the Dallas TFH permit for each vehicle...the Tesla will be good to go Wed, so I can turn on black on the Uber app. The Escalade may take a bit more time if Uber insists I have permanent plates (still have temp plates) before it's approved to go on the app. It's been a lot of effort, but feel it will be worth it. Worst case scenario, I can always re-sell the Escalade and not feel too bad since I didn't buy a new one.

In Dallas, the Uber black car/suv requirements changed on Jan 1. Fewer vehicles qualify now and they can't be older than 5 yrs old. Many drivers will be off the app as of April 1 (unless they buy a different, qualified vehicle). That date is for the drivers who were already driving Black/Black SUV at the time of the change - they've been given a little extra time to comply with the new requirements, or else they'll be deactivated from driving Uber Black/Black SUV. The rep at the Hub told me all of this. There are too many crappy cars and there have been a lot of complaints from pax as well as other (professional) drivers, thus the stricter changes. I took a black ride a month ago and the vehicle had a lot of body damage, cloth seats and annoying rattles...I couldn't believe it qualified for Uber Black. These changes will work in my favor as there will be fewer black Uber drivers on the road in Dallas.

All of this has taken some $$ and some legwork. I'm quite lucky to be able to float this until I build a good business. I know it's going to take some work, but am not afraid of that. I feel I have what it takes to build a good client base...contacts as well as the wherewithal to do the marketing and business-building part.

I expect to mostly be taking Uber pings (and to a lesser extent, Lyft) while I grow this business and plan on a good 2 years to get to the point I no longer depend on the app for leads/clients and can hopefully step away from U/L.

I've learned a lot here...mostly as a lurker. Still have a ton to learn. I definitely think getting commercial insurance is a wise decision for a multitude of reasons. Not to mention, doing so gives a driver a bit more legitimacy and may even be an indicator of the seriousness of a drivers commitment to growing his/her business. Of course, the high cost of Comm'l Insurance is likely the deal killer for many. Just my opinion...I'm quite sure there are stories of madly successful drivers who do it all under the radar...that's not my style though.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

EmOinDallas said:


> Old Fart...I've been following your threads and comments for quite some time. You seem to have a good handle on this business and your postings have good input/advice. It sounds like you've figured out how to be profitable in what sounds like a tough market. Kudos! I don't doubt you'll be successful in securing a good many privates and increasing your income. I wish you big success!
> 
> I'm not trying to hijack your thread, so if you feel I am, I will remove this post. Your post fit pertinent to me as I've been wanting to take the next step...and for me...that included getting Commercial Insurance so I can take privates (Black car/suv service). I haven't been doing this long, but from the get-go...had several pax ask if they could request me and/or if I had a card. Like you, I always said they needed to go through the app, that I didn't do off-app rides (at that point).
> 
> ...


Like you I'm "retired" if you can call working 70 hours a week between driving and setting up the business, retired.

I'm glad you posted this. It lets me know I'm not the only one that sees a business here, not just a side hustle
We seeme to be in the same track... you are ahead of me in the process. I'm talking to limo anywhere and I want to talk to Uber about a fleet account, (but the visiting the closest hub is an all day commitment.) my next step is getting my car inspected (it's a permit requirement) and getting the permit

Thanks


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I never said I was typical
> 
> The typical Uber driver dosent see this as a business either


Thinking outside the box can be difficult. I like what you are doing and glad you are going about it the right way.

I have too much to lose financially to give cash rides, especially when some thing happens. I say something because in South Florida something is going to happen.

I don't know about other states but in Florida if you give cash rides as a Rideshare driver you are breaking Florida law and can be arrested. Add this to the financial liability and like I said, no thanks to cash rides unless I have the proper license and insurance.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

oldfart said:


> im not sure where this post belongs Advice, Pay, Insurance, my own city forum, or someplace else. I chose advice because at the end, that's what I'm going to do.... offer some advice
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and more than a few times I've had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I've met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it's not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That's as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance
> 
> ...


Good Luck you sound someone who will be very successful at this.


----------



## DriveDriveDrive! (Jan 31, 2019)

oldfart said:


> im not sure where this post belongs Advice, Pay, Insurance, my own city forum, or someplace else. I chose advice because at the end, that's what I'm going to do.... offer some advice
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and more than a few times I've had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I've met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it's not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That's as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance
> 
> ...


In New York, which is probably the most competitive market in the country, drivers began to see this pattern happen a lot with Pax! Especially because fares are so high for Pax and they look for ways to save. Commissions with Uber and Lyft are equally as high (sometimes 35%), so the temptation of taking cash passengers is always there. A new app launched recently called inDriver, that allowed Pax to pay with cash and offer the price for the fare. If we don't like the price we can negotiate back with the passenger. This worked really well while I was using the app. Best of all the company is not charging any commission for the first 6 months. I was making bank! The app recently turned off due to some regulation issues here, but the company says they will be back on soon. Looking forward to it. Anyway, as much as I love Lyft (not so much Uber nowa days), inDriver really helped to curb the money we were losing from Pax that wanted to pay cash or save money on rides. If the inDriver app is in your area, I highly recommend to use it. Especially in instances like these! 
Safe driving


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I've been doing this for a year and more than a few times I've had passengers ask if I would do a private cash ride. My answer has always been no, because of the insurance issue. And I've met a number of drivers that have built a sizable clientele of private ride customers. For some of these guys it's not unusual for them to have 3 or 4 rides scheduled in a day. That's as much as $200 to $300 without ever turning in the app. With one exception none of these guys have the permits required in our County and none of them (except the guy with a permit) has a rideshare rider on their insurance policy, much less commercial insurance


I am assuming that you already know this, but time is money. Charge them appropriately for your time (READ: more than what they pay to Uber or Lyft for the ride). Keep in mind that you must knock off early in order to be to time for the pick-up. The destination filters are useless. They will make you late. Destination filters are good for when you are ready to go home. No, you must log out early and proceed to the address. That is time in which you could be running trips. Make them pay for that. We have a capitalistic economic system. The customer pays the cost to have delivered the level of service that he desires.

Understand that for the person who wants this type of service, _*reliability*_ is the number one concern. Price is tertiary, if even that high. You know where he is. Perhaps you actually know where you are going. You keep a decent car. You are a good driver. More than one TNC driver is failing in at least one of the foregoing. The customer who broaches this to you likes your service. Make sure, in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner, that he understands that this level of service costs money to deliver and that he will have to pay the cost of it.



oldfart said:


> What I found is that a lot of folks already have a guy they call for airport runs and those that don't are wide open to the idea.


..........because they want a reliable driver who renders good service...........things at which your average TNC driver fails, at different levels,.........



oldfart said:


> they don't seem to be worried about insurance


......because they have not been injured or suffered property damage or other loss in a collision Y-E-T.........



oldfart said:


> I just got my commercial insurance in place and I have the application for a vehicle for hire permit on my desk. I hope to be "legal" next month. If you want to be serious about this business you have to build a clientele of private customers. And to do it right you need the commercial insurance and permits


This is the smart way to do it. If anything goes wrong, you are covered. Just remember to charge your customers appropriately.



oldfart said:


> If I have a customer in the car Uber charges them the $6 and passes it through to me
> 
> The problem is if I i cross the causeway without an Uber rider, I eat the $6.
> 
> There is a permit requirement and an additional permit and fee for the airport


You do not eat it, you charge it back to the customer. Uber does it, Lyft does it, the cabs do it, the limousines do it; you do it. Explain to your customers in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner that all costs such as tolls will be added to the fare. In addition, apportion and pro-rate the costs of the airport and other permits to a by-the-ride overhead and add it to the fare. Restaurants have a "per-plate" charge for "overhead". You should, as well. Remember: All costs of doing business are passed on to the consumer.



oldfart said:


> My concern is an accident resulting in injury to my passenger


This is why you purchase the commercial coverage about which you have inquired.



mbd said:


> Do everything legal is the best way... illegal way, one small mistake will make your life miserable for a long time


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Uber Crack said:


> Other than the insurance issues, I wont do private rides for these additional reasons...
> 1. The distance to drive to pick up the private ride is usually further than 99% of the pings I get.
> 2. Who pays the cleaning fee?


.

If you let the customer know that they will be paying more for this than what they pay to Uber, those who truly understand what it what and who want the reliability more than anything else will pay. Those who will not pay are people who expect a full bag of good oats for the price of oats that already have been through the horse. You do not want to deal with those people as your private customers, anyhow.



oldfart said:


> The typical Uber driver dosent see this as a business either


Make sure that they pay you what the service is worth, and you will do fine. One thing about having regulars, though, at least in certain markets (mine is one, as are many of the Florida markets), is the seasonal nature of the business in those markets. In my market, there are times when you will have more demand than you can handle. Then, there are special events that will allow you to honour the request of only one customer, although several will try to engage you for the evening.. Finally, there are the low seasons when most of your customers are either out of town or will not need your services for some time. Of course, you can ant during those times, but you will be fighting with the ants for the crumbs.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you let the customer know that they will be paying more for this than what they pay to Uber, those who truly understand what it what and who want the reliability more than anything else will pay.


I agree and sadly, in this case no one except maybe a few rappers could afford me


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TomH said:


> A typical Uber driver does not have much in assets. So do cash rides and if something bad happens and you get sued, there is nothing to lose.


My house, my retirement nest egg, half my VA check.

I have a LOT to lose.

Not having to pay rent is like half my retirement plan.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My house, my retirement nest egg, half my VA check.
> 
> I have a LOT to lose.
> 
> Not having to pay rent is like half my retirement plan.


no rent is half my retirement plan too... the other half is Uber,,, until i can no longer work..... then Ill do a reverse mortgage to convert half my home equity to cash


----------

